

People who overuse credit believe products have unrealistic properties - abraham
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-04-people-overuse-credit-products-unrealistic.html

======
bcaulf
They are behaving rationally, from their perspective. If these products bought
on credit were really as beneficial as they believe, it would be worth
borrowing to have them. Kind of like how dedicated gamblers genuinely believe
they are going to win.

